
Show HN: I’m writing an ebook version of the Tao of tmux - git-pull
A couple of years ago, I written an intro to tmux (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;tmux.github.io&#x2F;) inside tmuxp&#x27;s (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;tony&#x2F;tmuxp) documentation called The Tao of tmux (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;tmuxp.readthedocs.io&#x2F;en&#x2F;latest&#x2F;about_tmux.html). I&#x27;m in the process of turning it into a feature book.<p>I am aiming for a December 23rd, 2016 release and am plugging away full time.<p>I make it available to read on the web for free at https:&#x2F;&#x2F;leanpub.com&#x2F;the-tao-of-tmux&#x2F;read.<p>The GitHub is at https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;git-pull&#x2F;tao-of-tmux.<p>For pre-ordering:<p>- The Leanpub page (updated on a regular basis) is https:&#x2F;&#x2F;leanpub.com&#x2F;the-tao-of-tmux.<p>- Amazon Kindle: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.amazon.com&#x2F;gp&#x2F;product&#x2F;B01MG342KU<p>- iTunes: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;geo.itunes.apple.com&#x2F;us&#x2F;book&#x2F;the-tao-of-tmux&#x2F;id1168912720<p>Also I have a coupon for pre-orders @ $7.99 https:&#x2F;&#x2F;leanpub.com&#x2F;the-tao-of-tmux&#x2F;c&#x2F;oBsI4y3o4quu.<p>So there are 2 other books available in the now. I prefer my style of writing about tmux and teaching, since I maintain a few open source libraries for tmux I bring my own perspective along. Also I&#x27;d rather stay away from publishers, again, I prefer a book that&#x27;s available for free to read on the web, DRM-free if you pay, and not have to worry about printing :). It&#x27;s my first book ever so I feel a lot of pressure to get it done right.<p>I&#x27;m definitely open to feedback and requests to add things. I feel a duty to make a really good book for the community. Any help to spread the word is much appreciated!
======
leejo
From [https://leanpub.com/the-tao-of-tmux/read](https://leanpub.com/the-tao-
of-tmux/read):

> Does tmux persist sessions after restarts?

I suggest mentioning tmux-resurrect: [https://github.com/tmux-plugins/tmux-
resurrect](https://github.com/tmux-plugins/tmux-resurrect) as this has made me
far less grumpy about restarting a machine with many active tmux sessions.
Save/Reload all your sessions, windows, panes, and layouts with a single
shortcut key.

~~~
git-pull
Thank you, I hear a lot about it. I'm trying it out this morning. That seems
like a good recommendation.

[https://github.com/tmux-plugins/tmux-continuum](https://github.com/tmux-
plugins/tmux-continuum) looks really nice as well.

I am interested in knowing any plugins beyond tmuxp / tmuxinator / teamocil
that'd be worth covering in the book. [https://github.com/tmux-
plugins](https://github.com/tmux-plugins) seems like a great resource.

------
underyx
>It was the days back when phones still had mechanical keyboards.

This should probably say physical keyboards. Mechanical typically refers to
the ones that go clickety clack.

Edit: And

>our username’s in the channel persisted in the chatroom list

this should say usernames instead. Hope you'll have a proofreader look through
all of it!

~~~
git-pull
Thanks for the catch, updated.

> Hope you'll have a copywriter look through all of it!

I'll likely put the proceeds from the pre-orders to a copywriter. I want the
final copy to be best it can be.

I appreciate it!

~~~
kgtm
If you are on the fence on professional proofreading due to cost, I think that
a thorough review by a native English speaker (maybe a good friend) that is at
least somewhat technical would be enough to correct a lot of the issues.

I find the way you write enjoyable, free-flowing and absolutely
understandable, but there are quite a few instances of expressing things in an
subtly unnatural way, which detracts from the otherwise great experience.
Perhaps this isn't the best example (and some things are subjective too), but
to illustrate what I'm saying:

> You’ll even know how to show your CPU usage and memory via the status line.

I would rewrite that to:

> You’ll even _find out_ how to show your CPU usage and memory via the status
> line.

Or even better:

> I'll even show you how to display CPU and memory usage right at your status
> line.

------
neals
I use TMUX to split screens so I can edit nginx-conf and restart the server
form the the same view.

That's probably the most basic usage for TMUX, but somebody please enlighten
me, what are some 'advanced' uses? How much more than splitting screens is
there? Honest question.

~~~
emilburzo
Slightly relevant: if you find yourself in vim and don't have tmux/are too
lazy to open another SSH connection, you can use ":sh" to drop to a shell.

So for the nginx edit conf/restart server scenario you would:

    
    
        # vim /etc/nginx/nginx.conf
        <make changes>
        :sh                             # drop to a shell
        # nginx -t                      # check config, let's assume it failed due to a missing "}"
        # exit                          # go back to vim
        <make changes>
        :sh
        # nginx -t && nginx -s reload   # config check passed
        # exit                          # back to vim
        :q                              # exit vim
        #

~~~
rz2k
Ctrl-z will send Vim to the background (though you probably can't be in insert
mode).

`fg` in the shell will then bring the Vim session back to the foreground.

If `:sh` doesn't give you your command history and the same working directory,
that might be convenient.

------
kentt
Can you pitch me one why I should buy this over: tmux: Productive Mouse-Free
Development?

I shy away from preorders. Do you have a sign up list of when this is done

------
godelski
If I can make a suggestion, the cheat sheet is kind of weirdly ordered. It
would be helpful if ordered by action, or the actions were grouped together
rather than sorted by the command. It is kind of weird that "kill window" is
so far from "kill pane", and with things like "display time", "display pane
number", and pane movements in between.

------
rasengan0
Thanks for the preorder coupon :-) At work, I use tmux on cygwin so something
to consider adding for Windows users install instructions. At home, i run it
with ubuntu from crouton via chromebook. i get by with the basics which is so
powerful and simple with vim over my time with screen and emacs. I look
forward to learn more. Cheers, tony

------
e19293001
I've been using Gnu Screen for two years now. Could you please tell me the
reasons why I should switch to tmux?

~~~
Crespyl
If you're happy with your screen setup, there's not _that_ much benefit imo,
but I made the switch a while ago and have been happy with tmux.

Highlights for me: better support for vertical splits/panes, better mouse
support, and more convenient scripting features (for instance, integrating
xclip and the tmux copy/paste buffer).

It's possible that screen has caught up in the last few years, but I haven't
followed its development.

------
surfcao
Switched to Tmux from Screen for a while. One feature I missed most is that,
in Screen, I can centralize the command prompt and hide the pane split lines.
Anybody know how to get that in Tmux?

------
midgetjones
Looks good, I will definitely give this a read!

By the way, I think the first section should be 'foreword', rather than
'forward'.

~~~
git-pull
Fixed. Thank you!

~~~
midgetjones
No worries, thanks for your hard work! Really looking forward - pun intended -
to reading it :)

------
ShaneOG
Purchased. For me tmux is amazing but I figure I only use the basics so far.
Looking forward to reading this at the weekend.

